#  Krankenpflege >   keine Pflegestufe für Demenzkranke >

## Josy684

Hallo zusammen, 
habe ich eben in meiner Verzweiflung hier angemeldet und hoffe das mit meinem Problem schon jemand Erfahrung hat oder mir einen Tipp geben kann. 
Eben war der MDK Gutachter bei meiner demenzkranken Mutter und mir. Eigentlich war ich guter Dinge, aber es hat Sie weder interessiert das meine Mutter "weglauftendenz" bescheidigt ist noch das Sie ihren Haushalt nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriegt. Lediglich ausschlaggebend war das Sie sich noch alleine wäscht und anzieht und meine Mutter somit wahrscheinlich keinen Anspruch auf eine Pflegestufe hat. Das meine ganze Familie regelmäßig dort schlafen muss, damit Sie nicht nachts durch das Mehrfamilienhaus wandern geht und Sie weder zum einkaufen noch zum Arzt alleine kommt. Auch das telefonieren hat sie inzwischen verlernt und wie der Fernseher angeht weiß sie auch nicht mehr.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeiten auf eine Pflegestufe :Huh?:  
Danke schonmal im voraus!

----------


## feli

CLICK 
Am besten googlest Du mal nach einem Pflegetagebuch Demezkranke und erkundigst Dich über die Vorraussetzungen die bei einer Demenz vorliegen müssen. CLICK 
Habt Ihr EUch vor dm Besuch des MDK denn nicht informiert, welche Vorraussetzungen vorliegen müssen, denn es steht fast überall im Net, welche Vorrausetzungen für die einzelnen Pflegestufen vorliegen müssen? 
Bei den "normalen" Pflegestufen geht es größtenteils um die Körperpflege und Ernährung des alten Menschen. CLICK 
AM besten lädst Du dir also mal so ein Muster Pflegetagebuch  herunter und führst das 2 Wochen.
Daraus kannst Du dann ersehen, ob die Vorraussetzung für eine Pflegestufe 0 zutreffen und das bei einem Einspruch
dem MDK vorliegen wenn der Notwendig ist. 
Dann würde ich Mutter bei in einer Gerontopsychiatrie vorstellen und schauen, ob diese Euch bei den idividuellen
Probemen helfen können. 
Dies dürfte ebenfalls interessant für Dich sein: CLICK  
Die Pflegestufe 0 erhält aber nur 100, Pflegegeld ( in Härtefällen 200).
Damit werdet ihr nicht sehr weit kommen, wenn Deine Mutter alleine im Haushalt weiterleben soll. 
An den Pflegestützpinkten Eurer Region könntet ihr Euch ebenfalls beraten lassen. 
Aber selbst eine Pflegestufe 1 oder 2 reicht ja für die Betreuung Eurer Mutter, mit Weglauftendenz  nicht aus.
Davon bekommt Ihr ja keine Rund- um die Uhr Betreuung geleistet.
Lg Feli

----------


## ThoDaniel

Hallo, genau einen solchen Fall wie ihren suche ich für einen ZDF-Beitrag über Demenz. Möchten Sie Ihr Problem kurz einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit schildern, um Verständnis für die Ungerechtigkeit der bisherigen Regelungen zu erzeugen.
Bitte melden Sie sich möglichst schnell, auch heute am Sonntag unter Daniel.T@zdf.de oder 03020991132. Vielen Dank.
Herzliche Grüsse Thomas Daniel

----------


## Manuela78

Hallo 
ich kenne das leider allzu gut, war bei meiner Oma auch so. Meine Mama zog nachdem mein Opa gestorben ist zu meiner Oma weil sie nicht alleine sein konnte.
Nach einiger Zeit wurde ihre Demenz schrittweise schlimmer. Eine Pflegestufe hat sie nicht bekommen *grummel* obwohl wir immer einspruch eingelegt haben. Wir waren selbst bis zum Sozialgericht, dir Richterin war so bescheuert ( sorry ) fragte meine Oma was sie hier mache, die wiederrum schaute recht verwirrt, wie auch sonst miot Demenz im Gerichtssaal und konnte nicht angeben worum es geht und trotzdem wurde die Pflegestufe nicht bewilligt.
Meine Mama würde sie ja schon länger als 6 Wochen pflegen somit greift angeblich die expertenpflege und damit werden weniger Minuten angerechnet was natürlich totales quatsch ist. Meine Mama hat keine Pflegeausbildung und ich als Krankenschwester kann auch keinen Demenzkranken in 5 Miunten duschen so in etwa wird wohl die Zeit gerechnet.
Wenn ich Pflegestufe und Demenz höre krieg ich die totale Krise denn es ist überhaupt nicht vernünftig geregelt, sie fallen total durchs raster !
Meine Oma war für ihr Alter noch total beweglich wenn der MDK sagte machen sie dies oder jenes machte Oma meist brav mit, super...bei uns oft nicht.
Und schon meinte der doofe MDK geht doch, grrrr
Zum "Glück" wurde meine Oma dann ihrgentwann inkontinet und die fehlenden Minuten konnten aufgestockt werden, wir haben dem MDK die nassen Vorlagen vor die Nase gehalten.
Sie bekam endlich Pflegestufe 1, immerhin für ein laufenden Vollpflegefall antürlich viel zu wenig.
Ich kenn den unterschied zwischen den Vollpflegefällen, ein Bettlägriger der oft locker eine Pflegestufe 3 bekommt ist leichter zu händeln als eine Demenzkranke laufende, das kann ich nur so unterstreichen. Die sich mit Händen und Füssen wehrt sauber gemacht zu werden.
Nach langer langer Zeit haben wir eine höherstufung beantragt, eigentlich völlig mutlos, denn Oma konnte ja noch laufen was dem MDK ja immer so wichtig war und siehe da Pflegestufe 3. Wir haben gedacht wir träumen.
Wir wollten nix geschenkt bekommen, aber meine Mama konnte nicht mehr arbeiten gehen denn Oma konnte nicht unbeaufsichtig bleiben, "nebenbei" trommelte das Arbeitsamt laut an die Türe meiner Mutter...sie solle gefälligst 8 Stunden arbeiten gehen, ihre Mutter könne ja ins Heim ausserdem hätte sie ja keine Pflegestufe, später bei Pflegestufe 1 hat sich auch nix geändert. Da könne man auch 8 Stunden arbeiten gehen. 
Als Pflegende eines Demenzkranken steht man zwischen allen Stühlen, man bekommt keine hilfe.
Selbst Tagespflege um arbeiten zu gehen klappte nicht, denn Oma war nur ein.zweimal dort danach wehrte sie sich mit Händen und Füssen dagegen, keine möglichkeit weil man mit ihnen nicht sachlich diskutueren kann. 
Bin jetzt bissl abgeschweift, sorry aber es war für alle vor allem für meine Oma und Mama eine schwere schwere Zeit, meine Oma hat endlich ihren Frieden gefunden, sie hat es geschafft. 
Das füheren eines Pflegetagebuch hat null komma nix gebracht beim MDK 
Beantragt eine Pflegestufe wieder und immer wieder, geht den weg zum Sozialgericht ( kostet nix ) wenn es abgelehnt wird in wiederspruch gehen. Hartnäckig bleiben auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Heute bekommt man wenigstens Pflegestufe 0 was zwar nicht viel ist aber schon mal besser als gar nichts, es ist aber absolut nicht ausreichend und jeder sollte dagegen angehen. 
@_ Thodaniel_ ich finde es sehr sehr gut und total wichtig das das Thema aufgenommen wird, Betroffene befinden sich in einer schwerwiegenden Situation, darauf sollte öffentlich aufmerksam gemacht werden.
Wenn meine Oma noch leben würde, hätte ich ihnen schon geschrieben, wir würden mitmachen. 
Ganz liebe Grüße
Manu

----------


## kaya

Ergänzend zu Felis ausführlichen Tipps möchte ich noch auf die Pflege erschwerende Faktoren hinweisen, z.B. darauf, dass viele Demente vor der Aufnahme der Tätigkeit dazu motiviert werden müssen, diese zuzulassen, wie beispielsweise das Duschen. Die Zeit für die Gesprächsdauer muss angerechnet werden, siehe Abwehrverhalten und fehlende Kooperation.
Häufig sind auch die räumlichen Verhältnisse sehr begrenzt, wodurch die Durchführung ebenfalls erschwert wird, ebenso wie durch das Fehlen geeigneter Hilfsmittel. 
Anbei die offizielle Auflistung:  *Die Pflege erschwerende Faktoren* 
Die nachfolgend *beispielhaft* aufgeführten Faktoren können die Durchführung der Pflege bei den gesetzlich definierten Verrichtungen erschweren bzw. verlängern:
• Körpergewicht über 80 kg 
• Kontrakturen/Einsteifung großer Gelenke/Fehlstellungen der Extremitäten 
• hochgradige Spastik, z. B. bei Hemiplegien und Paraparesen 
• einschießende unkontrollierte Bewegungen 
• eingeschränkte Belastbarkeit infolge schwerer kardiopulmonaler Dekompensation mit Orthopnoe und ausgeprägter zentraler und peripherer Zyanose sowie peripheren Oedemen 
• Erforderlichkeit der mechanischen Harnlösung oder der digitalen Enddarmentleerung 
• Schluckstörungen/Störungen der Mundmotorik, Atemstörungen 
• Abwehrverhalten/fehlende Kooperation mit Behinderung der Übernahme(z. B. bei geistigen Behinderungen/psychischen Erkrankungen) 
• stark eingeschränkte Sinneswahrnehmung (Hören, Sehen) 
• starke therapieresistente Schmerzen 
• pflegebehindernde räumliche Verhältnisse 
• zeitaufwendiger Hilfsmitteleinsatz (z. B. bei fahrbaren Liftern/Decken-, Wand-Liftern)  
• Verrichtungsbezogene krankheitsspezifische Pflegemaßnahmen die aus medizinisch-pflegerischen Gründen regelmäßig und auf Dauer 
o untrennbarer Bestandteil der Hilfe bei den in § 14 Abs. 4 SGB XI genannten Verrichtungen der Grundpflege sind oder 
o objektiv notwendig im unmittelbaren zeitlichen und sachlichen Zusammenhang mit diesen Verrichtungen vorgenommen werden müssen. 
Ausgangspunkt für die Bewertung verrichtungsbezogener krankheitsspezifischer Pflegemaßnahmen ist der Hilfebedarf bei der jeweiligen Verrichtung der Grundpflege nach § 14 Abs. 4 SGB XI. 
Verrichtungsbezogene krankheitsspezifische Pflegemaßnahmen stellen für sich allein gesehen keine Verrichtungen des täglichen Lebens dar und können deshalb nur dann berücksichtigt werden, wenn sie bei bestehendem Hilfebedarf bei den Verrichtungen der Grundpflege nach § 14 Abs. 4 SGB XI zusätzlich notwendig sind. ...
Der Zeitaufwand für die Grundpflege einschließlich verrichtungsbezogene(r) krankheitsspezifische(r) Pflegemaßnahmen ist als Summenwert für die jeweilige(n) Verrichtung(en) darzustellen.  Quelle: "Richtlinien des GKV Spitzenverbandes zur Begutachtung von Pflegebedürftigkeit nach dem XI. Buch des Sozialgesetzbuches", veröffentlicht im August 2009 vom MDS, Essen, Seiten 116-17
--------------------- 
Erwähnt wurde schon, dass die Anleitung und Beaufsichtigung der Pflegemaßnahmen, die der Demente dann selbständig ausführt, wesentlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, als die Übernahme der Tätigkeit durch eine Pflegeperson. 
Hätte ich fast vergessen: die Demenz sollte immer eine *gesicherte Diagnose* sein, da viele Alterskrankheiten ähnliche Symptome haben.

----------


## DiademaPflege

Hallo Josy684, 
ich bin von der Diadema Pflege aus Osnabrück und möchte dich auf einen sehr interessanten Blog aufmerksam machen. Schau mal unter Diadema Pflege | Ein weiterer WordPress-Blog. Da sind sehr interessante Berichte über Häusliche Pflege, 24h Pflege, Pflegestufen, Geld für Demenzkranke etc. bei. Ich denke da wirst du sicher das richtige für dich finden. Kannst dich auch gerne telefonisch oder per Mail bei uns melden wenn du noch Fragen hast. Sowas ist echt blöd, ich kann dich verstehen. 
Viele liebe Grüße!

----------


## jojoschowo

Hallo Josy, wie ist es Dir im Rückblick ergangen? Wer konnte Dir weiterhelfen? Hat Dir einer der hier dargestellten Seiten geholfen? Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation und suche Hilfe. Ich war gerade auf Pflegehilfe.org und habe mich beraten lassen. Bitte melde Dich doch noch einmal bei mir.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
wenn Du eine Frage hast zu dem Thema würde ich hier einmal rein schauen. Alzheimer Forum - Homepage Ich habe Dir dazu eine PN geschickt mit T.Nr. . 
Ich schätze die Beratungsstellen und Selbsthilfegruppen kennen sich da am besten aus. Was in welchen Fall sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Mitunter kann man auch etwas sagen zur Tagespflege usw.. Da es ja auch für die Angehörigen eine heftige Belastung ist.  
Alles Gute StefanD.

----------

